# Obscene PM



## maak (Aug 15, 2006)

I got an obscene PM from salmon_king08. As far as I know, I've never had any interaction with this person. Has anyone else gotten one or know who this person is ? I don't remember ever ticking someone off here.


----------



## Cpt.Chaos (May 28, 2006)

We had this problem a few months back, someone hacked the M/S data base. Report it to the mods and change your password to something difficult to steal. A bunch of members got pm's like that a few months ago, hope it doesn't get as bad as it was then, site was shut down for a few days over it.


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

maak said:


> I got an obscene PM from salmon_king08. As far as I know, I've never had any interaction with this person. Has anyone else gotten one or know who this person is ? I don't remember ever ticking someone off here.


What do you mean by obscean ?Mich


----------



## Scott K (Aug 26, 2008)

I just clicked on maak's profile and I can read his PMs.

That doesn't seem right. Is that supposed to be possible?


----------



## Scott K (Aug 26, 2008)

Nevermind. I can read his visitor messages, not PMs.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

This is different then the last time. Salmon King is a member that was banned, however accesssed the site by using a different IP address. He had posted about 20 new threads, posted PMs, posted messages for different members before one of the Mods was able to get in and ban him and delete his crap.


----------



## MDNRFD (Nov 18, 2008)

I got a message from duck hunter and there where a crap load of posts he made calling steve names and all sorts of stuff. Its happened a few times because poeple or some can't act normal.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

This is the third time in 3 days that the same person has logged in using a new screen name using a proxy IP.. 

His posts and PM always say the same thing...........the hound dogs are on his trail and he's taking a very hard fall..........

If anyone see's one of his offensive posts again just hit the report button red triangle button in the upper right corner of the posts.........

Kind of funny because the next time he is seen it might be worse than a hook in the eye.........hint hint hint..........


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

wally-eye said:


> This is the third time in 3 days that the same person has logged in using a new screen name using a proxy IP..
> 
> His posts and PM always say the same thing...........the hound dogs are on his trail and he's taking a very hard fall..........
> 
> ...


Yup, at this point there is zero reason to hide it either. The previously banned member that is doing this is Crosscobra. I never knew a full grown adult could act so childishly.


----------



## Alpha Buck (Jan 24, 2006)

quest32a said:


> Yup, at this point there is zero reason to hide it either. The previously banned member that is doing this is Crosscobra. I never knew a full grown adult could act so childishly.


I have the same thing in my message box. It seems like he is stalking me, I have noticed a few different names that he has had and he is always checking out my profile and sending me childish messages. I truly feel sorry for the guy, maybe he needs help.


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

Cpt.Chaos said:


> We had this problem a few months back, someone hacked the M/S data base. Report it to the mods and change your password to something difficult to steal. A bunch of members got pm's like that a few months ago, hope it doesn't get as bad as it was then, site was shut down for a few days over it.


Just report it but your password is safe


----------



## Joeker51 (Jan 25, 2002)

Hope you catch him. Same guy pimped another member on a sale.


----------



## bucketmouthhauler (Sep 24, 2005)

Yep, he just sits around all day and anyone who responds to any of his posts ends up with messages from him. He sent me a message today that said, **** you I am back!! Talk about having way too much time on your hands


----------



## slayer (Jun 1, 2002)

This is exactly why i think it should be made mandatory that every member must fill out there profile. That way they can't hide behind their computer and play childish games. You would have alot less of this crap if the offender knew he could be found and had to talk face to face with the person he is messing with.


----------



## Scott K (Aug 26, 2008)

I don't think that would help much slayer. They would just fill it in with false info.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Filling out profiles would make no difference as the information would just get made up. The only thing that might work would be prosecution.


----------



## RyGuy525 (Mar 17, 2005)

i've had 2 visitor messages from this joeker as well. Never had a run in with him before so i dont really get where its coming from...


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Scott K said:


> I don't think that would help much slayer. They would just fill it in with false info.


Exactly. 

That's one of my biggest pet peeves as well,,,, when a "new" or "fairly new" member ask's what seems to be a legitimate question, there's a bunch of goofballs that say,, "_fill out your profile first, so maybe we can better help you"_...

Seriously,,, like knowing how old a guy is or how he found the site is really gonna sway your advice you give him on what scope to put on his TC Omega...


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

Steve said:


> Filling out profiles would make no difference as the information would just get made up. The only thing that might work would be prosecution.


Is that possible Steve? I would think it is but I'm not too up on those laws - Bryon


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

hacking, I believe is illegal no matter what site it is. That and the privacy laws come into effect. If he's able to hack his way into your account, and reads your PM's thats definately a privacy issue. I haven't had any problems with this, but I can say, there are people on this site who just want to stir up the masses, and for that, its best to try to ignore them, as hard as that may be to do.


----------



## Fishbone (Oct 10, 2008)

Alpha Buck said:


> I have the same thing in my message box. It seems like he is stalking me, I have noticed a few different names that he has had and he is always checking out my profile and sending me childish messages. I truly feel sorry for the guy, maybe he needs help.


Yep, I recently had problems with multiple SPAM messages from BASSMAST3R,GUTCHUCKER08,SALMON_KING08 (Who was suspected to be Crosscobra from a private message I recieved from a mod), all within a hours time in my visitor message box. I recieved similar obscene PM's from these individuals as well.



quest32a said:


> Yup, at this point there is *zero reason* to hide it either. The previously banned member that is doing this is Crosscobra. I never knew a full grown adult could act so childishly.


*Photo courtesy of known offender can be LOCATED HERE.
*


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Let me make something clear. Nobody's account has been hacked. The site has not been hacked. He is simply signing up for multiple accounts and abusing them and being susequently banned again and again.


----------

